
Uber Goes Unconventional: Using Driver Phones as a Backup Datacenter - antman
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/9/21/uber-goes-unconventional-using-driver-phones-as-a-backup-dat.html
======
empressplay
I'm not sure the EU privacy people are going to be all that enamoured with
this once it comes to their attention. If Facebook, Google or Microsoft
decided to start storing third-party user data on their user's devices,
encrypted or not, I guarantee they'd take issue with it, so I can't see them
making an exception for Uber. I know Uber likes to push the regulatory
envelope but this won't end well.

